# Refinshing floors before painting walls?



## ponchoman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

We are remodeling our house. We have new drywall in 4 rooms. We want to refinish the hardwood floors in these rooms. Is it better to paint the walls, then sand the floors for refinishing? Or should we sand the floors first, then paint? I have people telling me both ways. Some say we should get the floors sanded before we put paint on the walls so we don't get sawdust on the new paint. Others are telling me not to sand the floors with new drywall because the sawdust will cling to unpainted drywall. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Let me say this, if you sand the floor, the exposed and unprotected wood will take stains easily, and be less resistive to climatic changes. It'll also get more easily damaged. For a short period of time, that might not be a big deal.

Sanding your floor will throw up a lot of dust but this will occur whether you do it now, or do it later. In any case, the walls will need to be cleaned. Sawdust will cling to painted AND unpainted walls. It will also find its way into other parts of the house if you don't take precautions. Seal off the entire area with plastic (doorways or hallways). Finish the floor entirely (sand, stain, clear coat). Clean the walls with a vacuum. Cover the floor and then paint. 

On the other hand, paint the walls. You might be tempted not to worry about the floor since you're going to refinish it anyway. If you get too much paint on the floor though, you'll use a lot of sand paper (which isn't cheap for those machines). After the paint completely cures, refinish the floor and then vaccum the walls. Either way, you will do each of the steps and get the same results. 

The only way to eliminate a vacuum on the walls would be to plastic off the walls. This isn't such a bad idea, but you'd have to seal it off completely with a good quality painters tape and some plastic. It would be tough to do.

If it were me, I'd do the walls first just because I wouldn't have to be so particular about painting on a newly refinished wood floor.


----------



## ponchoman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Ken. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

First paint the walls so later on you don't mess up your newly finished floors. A possibilty is that you might spill the paint on the floor that might destroy your newly done floors 

*Dana*


----------



## canuck88 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's easier to wipe down painted walls than bare drywall... paint first.


----------



## Locksley (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually paint first. I cover the floor with protective plastic sheets and throw them away after the paint has completely dried. Good luck with your project!


----------



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I would paint first


----------

